# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Buikje kwijt?

## Merpay

Ik ben het zo zat. Ik wil echt graag wat afvallen en mijn buikje kwijt. Ik sport al superveel, maar het lijkt wel alsof er nu niets meer afgaat. Ik blijf maar op hetzelfde gewicht hangen en mijn buikje krijg ik niet goed weg. Wat kan ik doen? Laatst kwam ik dit artikel tegen. Zou dat helpen?

----------

